# â€˜Crocodile Hunterâ€™ Steve Irwin dies



## myname1960 (Sep 4, 2006)

I know we have quite a few penturners from Australia here and I am sure many of you have heard of Steve Irwin the Crocodile hunter. I have just seen on the Associated Press (AP) that he has just been killed by a stingray. If this doesn't belong here please remove. Here is part of what i read.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14663786/

â€˜Crocodile Hunterâ€™ Steve Irwin dies
Naturalist, 44, killed by stingray on diving expedition, police say

BRISBANE, Australia - Steve Irwin, the hugely popular Australian television personality and environmentalist known as the â€œCrocodile Hunter,â€ was killed Monday by a stingray during a diving expedition, police said. He was 44.

Irwin was filming an underwater documentary on the Great Barrier Reef in northeastern Queensland state when the accident occurred, Sydneyâ€™s The Daily Telegraph newspaper reported on its Web site.

The Australian Broadcasting Corp. said Irwin was diving near Low Isles Reef near the resort town of Port Douglas, about 1,260 miles north of the state capital of Brisbane.

Queensland ambulance service spokesman Bob Hamil confirmed that a diver had been killed by a stingray off Lowe Isles Reef but refused to say who the victim was until relatives had been notified.

A rescue helicopter was sent from the nearby city of Cairns, and paramedics from it confirmed the diverâ€™s death.

â€œThe probable cause of death is stingray strike to the chest,â€ Hamil said.
Staff at Australia Zoo, Irwinâ€™s zoo in southern Queensland, said they had heard the reports but could not comment.

He is survived by his American wife Terri, from Oregon, and their daughter Bindi Sue, 8, and son Bob, who will turn 3 in December.


----------



## Darley (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Chris, 'HE 'will be missed here in OZland,he was truly an aussie icon.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 4, 2006)

That's too bad! Even though he was one crazy bloke, I liked his style. I feel bad for the kids. I just went to a funeral Saturday where the father left a 3 year old girl and a 6 year old boy. Sad indeed.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 4, 2006)

This is a real shocker for my wife and myself, we both liked Steve's shows and his auusie accent! Thanks for posting this here.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 4, 2006)

The odd thing is he was killed by what is considered to be a relatively docile creature.
I just watched him in an old interview with MAtt Lauer. No doubt his outgoing passioante on air personality is what made him a success.
At times he came across as crazy as a loon but I enjoyed watching him if at times only for a good laugh.
I am sure he will be missed and my heart and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting this.  My condolences and prayers go out to his family and friends.  His humor and environmental concerns will be missed around the world.

John
Olathe KS


----------



## elody21 (Sep 4, 2006)

My heart breaks for his family and friends and for all who loved him. It was so hard to believe when I heard the news this morning. I enjoyed watching his programs so much.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sad, but it was bound to happen. Wild things are wild things and having an 'understanding' with them means nothing. He took too many chances and it caught up with him.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Sad, but it was bound to happen. Wild things are wild things and having an 'understanding' with them means nothing. He took too many chances and it caught up with him.


Frank from what I have heard the only chance he was taking this time was scuba diving.(A fairly popular sport)


----------



## Doghouse (Sep 4, 2006)

from the other article I read, they were filming a show, and he got too close to the stingray.  So it defended itself and flicked the barb up, which happened to catch him in the chest and puncture his heart.  Very strange, but heck I hope that I die doing what I love too!


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 4, 2006)

I catch large (20-60lbs +) stingrays all the time while fishing here in coastal SC. Them things KNOW how to use their tooling. Of course, when I encounter a ray, HE is in MY environment--- flip them on their back (using your rod/line, not your hand!) and they can't do anything but complain. I stand my boot on their stinger while I remove the hook and use anything nearby like a net handle or large rod to slide them off the pier back in the water. Unless I'm keeping them--- small Southern Stingrays have sweet meat. I doubt I'll be eating ray anytime soon though, everytime I catch one I'll think of Steve. 


Doghouse, I doubt you'll meet your maker while turning pens--- that would take one very unfortunate "catch".


----------



## cozee (Sep 4, 2006)

It is always sad to hear of one's untimely death whether it was bound to happen or not. My prayers go out to his family, especially his wife and children. 

 In light of this grave news, we should all take the time to realize we never truly know when it is our turn to die and make the most of each and every day, treating it as though it were our last. I have known far to many families who still regret the loss of a loved one due to priorities being out of line. Death is a part of life that we all must face. It is unsettling because it is like the old game show, "Let's Make A Deal." We never know what is behind Door #1, that is until we finalize the deal!!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Getting very close to wild critters that have the capability to kill is taking a chance. He lost.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> Getting very close to wild critters that have the capability to kill is taking a chance. He lost.



Well, yes, agreed. However, even though I've been around some huge stingrays I'da never thought of one being deadly unless you were just powerfully allergic to the toxin that coats the spine. 

Freaky way to go. 


Just reminds us woodworkers. We know the dangers of things like tablesaws and nailguns, I can honestly say I've injured myself with both, but my most severe injuries have come by what you'd least expect:

1) Painter's 5-in-one tool (badly cut finger)
2) A flourescent light fixture (badly cut finger, the other hand)
3) My own clumsiness and slippery mud. (football sized bruise on my left leg)


----------



## Darley (Sep 5, 2006)

The documentary he was doing was for his daugther new TV show.

http://tinyurl.com/z52mc

If you want to see more video, here's the link

http://tinyurl.com/naozg

Steve was catching croc at the age of 9


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry mates you lost a good one [V]
I really liked the guy, plus he was great for OZ & conservationist.
But you knew this day was going to come, sorry it was sooner than later.


----------

